# Just another gimmick?... or not? The 'equicore concept'



## Bustalot (23 October 2012)

Stumbled across this on the web :

http://equicoreconcepts.com/index.html

Another training aid to add to many already on the market or something new and unique? .. Discuss

I see it as just another training aid to many that are already available. Still not to be replaced with correct schooling and improving the horses way of going through work and different exercises. I think many novicey people will see this and thing it is will be the answer to all their problems.


----------



## Laafet (23 October 2012)

I like the bucking strap!


----------



## Goldenstar (23 October 2012)

My physio has seen these demonstrated and said they will have a role in sport horse management don't know much more than that though.


----------



## kerilli (23 October 2012)

seen it before, done it myself with tail bandages tied to each other - only for lunge work though, not sure i'd want to be in the saddle...!


----------



## Goldenstar (23 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			seen it before, done it myself with tail bandages tied to each other - only for lunge work though, not sure i'd want to be in the saddle...!
		
Click to expand...

Yes so have have I and used physio tape to.
So I see that it will certainly help develop core strength .
My physio was interested in them I must ask her if she got one.


----------



## Laafet (23 October 2012)

kerilli said:



			seen it before, done it myself with tail bandages tied to each other - only for lunge work though, not sure i'd want to be in the saddle...!
		
Click to expand...

This ^^^

I have made my own version in the past with tail bandages to wrap behind for when riding. Am not quite sure that the belly strap is a good idea and was not surprised to read the disclaimers on the website with regards to not desensitising your horse etc. As a theraputic aid then it has some merit but wouldn't really want to use it ridden. TBH once you get to that stage then then really you should be able to ride from the leg to hand to engage the hindquarters which is more difficult to achieve if you are just lungeing with just one rein.


----------



## MCTM (23 October 2012)

Well I will admit I have just got one. My mare has just been diagnosed with kissing spines and my physio recommended this to me as part of the management programme.  I did try a DIY version using a theraband round the quarters but I struggled to find a way to secure the abdominal strap so that it wouldn't slip and become a bucking strap, or be too loose which wouldn't have any effect in engaging the abs and lifting the back.  Tried it out for the first time yesterday and she was quite happy with it, just need to get physio to check I've got the tension right.  So time will tell as to whether I have "mug" written on my forehead or whether it will be a valuable piece of kit......


----------



## Orangehorse (23 October 2012)

The Tellington-Touch use "body wraps" which are extra wide bandages with the idea of making the horse aware of itself and to make them less spooky generally.  Works well.


----------



## Goldenstar (23 October 2012)

MCTM said:



			Well I will admit I have just got one. My mare has just been diagnosed with kissing spines and my physio recommended this to me as part of the management programme.  I did try a DIY version using a theraband round the quarters but I struggled to find a way to secure the abdominal strap so that it wouldn't slip and become a bucking strap, or be too loose which wouldn't have any effect in engaging the abs and lifting the back.  Tried it out for the first time yesterday and she was quite happy with it, just need to get physio to check I've got the tension right.  So time will tell as to whether I have "mug" written on my forehead or whether it will be a valuable piece of kit......
		
Click to expand...

Do post your thoughts after you have used it a while I am really interested to hear how you get on ,may I ask what did it cost ?


----------



## kezimac (24 October 2012)

MCTM said:



			Well I will admit I have just got one. My mare has just been diagnosed with kissing spines and my physio recommended this to me as part of the management programme.  I did try a DIY version using a theraband round the quarters but I struggled to find a way to secure the abdominal strap so that it wouldn't slip and become a bucking strap, or be too loose which wouldn't have any effect in engaging the abs and lifting the back.  Tried it out for the first time yesterday and she was quite happy with it, just need to get physio to check I've got the tension right.  So time will tell as to whether I have "mug" written on my forehead or whether it will be a valuable piece of kit......
		
Click to expand...


please let us know how you get on - mine has kissing spines and it looks ok - how much are they as cant see prices anywhere?


----------



## MCTM (20 December 2012)

I was asked to do an update on this piece of kit - I've been using it for about 6 weeks now and am really pleased.  I can really feel a difference in the way she goes - and not just when using it.  She is much more able to carry herself, especially in the canter.   On the lunge you can really see that she is using her back better - it sort of compresses and lifts the spine slightly.  She's going well on the flat - won at dressage the other week with 70% and her jumping is improved too (although I will give Corinne Bracken some of the recognition for that!).  There is now a UK distributor so best to contact her for pricing (I bought from the US so had currency exchange to factor in).  The rubber bands are much stronger than using a tail bandage, the fixings are easy (once the length has been set) and I believe the rubber against the skin stimulates the muscles to lift which may not happen so much with fabric (if I'm to believe the "blurb"!).  So thumbs up from me at any rate.


----------



## longdog (20 December 2012)

Thanks for the update - always good to hear from an independent user.


----------



## kezimac (21 December 2012)

What sort of cost are they - this sounds like would do my kissing spine horse some good but can't see a cost for uk - are they horridly expensive????


----------



## Leg_end (21 December 2012)

Just had a look and they are $220!


----------



## Nicnac (21 December 2012)

The UK supplier doesn't even mention it on her website so not sure she actually sells them.

The US cost is $220 so around £135 at today's rate plus p&p I would guess quite hefty.....  Seems a lot for a saddle mat and latex strips.....

My physio just recommended the Equiami as I was thinking of buying a Pessoa.  Like OP never sure whether these things are gimmicks or not.  

Think I may just stick to old fashioned methods!


----------



## kezimac (21 December 2012)

That's a lot!!!!!


----------



## MCTM (23 December 2012)

I agree they are horribly expensive, I did think about cobbling something together with a saddle pad and strong therabands but in the end just didn't have the time to faff about.  The advantage over a Pessoa or something similar is that I can ride in it - either with both bands or just the belly band.  I think it's the latter which makes the difference and I don't know of any other piece of equipment which engages the abs as effectively (nor does my physio).  At the end of the day if it works then its a lot cheaper than going down the surgical route or repeatedly medicating her back (which didn't make much difference anyway).  I think my physio has several sets now which she "rents" to clients.


----------



## flyingfeet (23 December 2012)

I can see why it would work, as similar to human resistance bands, making the muscles work more

Personally I'd prefer to see a horse in this than a pessoa

£135 is only 3 sessions of massage so not exactly expensive


----------



## kezimac (23 December 2012)

Did u get from America as the link to the uk seems to not work- I might save up and get one as think would really benefit my girl - just having had kissing spine surgery


----------



## MCTM (23 December 2012)

Yes, I got mine direct from the US, I sent the UK distributor an email last week about something but haven't had a reply.  You could try ringing?


----------



## philamena (23 December 2012)

Wonder whether this may be a (much) cheaper alternative, for those not planning to ride in it? 

http://www.equi-measures.com/page3.html

£45 for the belly straps to use with your own lunge roller (and she says side reins, but I can *imagine* that if you used the belly straps with an equi ami to encourage the back end under without fixing the head, you could potentially get the best of both worlds?)


----------



## Carefreegirl (23 December 2012)

A lady I knew used to use tubigrip, the elastic bandage you put on sprained wrists / ankles etc. Stronger than tail bandages and didn't slip. 

My instructor noticed a massive difference in my horses back end and improved carriage after using a pessoa for lunging. I hadn't had a lesson for a few months and due to lack of light (winter time) I'd lunged a few times a week. I should imagine that you'd get exactly the same results. If they were cheaper I'd buy one.


----------



## kezimac (24 December 2012)

From America it's 290 dollars which is £185 delivered - or ordering from the uk lady is £215 delivered!!!


----------



## smac (24 December 2012)

MCTM said:



			I agree they are horribly expensive, I did think about cobbling something together with a saddle pad and strong therabands but in the end just didn't have the time to faff about.  The advantage over a Pessoa or something similar is that I can ride in it - either with both bands or just the belly band.  I think it's the latter which makes the difference and I don't know of any other piece of equipment which engages the abs as effectively (nor does my physio).  At the end of the day if it works then its a lot cheaper than going down the surgical route or repeatedly medicating her back (which didn't make much difference anyway).  I think my physio has several sets now which she "rents" to clients.
		
Click to expand...

I think I know which physio you have as she recommended it to me last week when she was out- I'm on the list to hire it lol. Might be quicker to buy one. Be interesting to know how you get on


----------



## s4horsedentist (7 January 2013)

Hi, how have you found your equi core band thingy?  I'm a vet, and thought might try one on my boy who's had surgery on back suspensories.  Very interested to know how yours witht kissing spine has progressed.  Thank you!


----------

